# 할수가 없어



## idialegre

I came across the construction 할수가 없어 in a song. Is this the same as 할수 없어? And is the 가 here the normal subject marker is in, say, 비가 오다 ?

감사 합니다 !


----------



## kenjoluma

As you see, '가' is a marker which indicates the noun before it is a subject. Technically speaking, all the subjects should contain those indicators, but they are often omitted when it is too obvious.

'수' is a noun, meaning 'method' or 'way'. 할 수가 없어 means 'The method to do (something) does not exist', which is roughly translated to "Can't do".


----------



## idialegre

Kenjoluma, thank you for your reply, which I understand very well. I would still like to ask if there is any difference at all in tone between 할수가 없어 and 할수 없어. Is the former more formal or more poetic than the latter? Or are they absolutely interchangeable?

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## kenjoluma

If it is too obvious that it is a subject, as I said before, we don't put '가/이' or '은/는'. However, if we put this '가/이' which is not really essential, it stresses the subject in the context. 

Again, it is interchangeable.


----------

